# nelson's nano 2.......rescaped.



## Nelson (5 Apr 2010)

just bought two of these nano's and for the first time for me going to see what you think before just doing it.it's based loosely on this http://www.restorecalifornia.net/imager ... valley.jpg

tank-AE opti white-12x10x8
filter-resun cy20...200lph
light-aquadistri 11w
substrate-colombo flora-base
hardscape-TGM blue stone

just playing around with hardscape at the moment.tell me what you think.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

no. 3 has a nice illusion of depth. 

no.1, 3 and 4 are all great.


----------



## gratts (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

What's your plan for planting, Neil?


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Hey Neil.

No 2 is doing something good on the left, but the rock to the right is quite flat.  If you could fiddle with the right of it a little I think that'd be a winner for me   Perhaps a combination of the right side of No 1 and the left side of No 2...

Lots of nanos being done at the moment.  It's awesome


----------



## zig (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Your getting there IMHO, the last one for me looks best so far but they all have good effect for what you are trying to achieve. Maybe you could try and move the centre rock in no.4 a tad to the LHS and you could try a smaller stone in front of the rock on the RHS and see how that looks . Just my tuppence worth   keep trying until your happy though, you will be looking at it long enough once the water goes in


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

The last scape is more like what you are aiming for. The Rocks at the very back of the tank create that look of far off mountains. You should work on that. Maybe bring the rocks at the front further forward to add more depth and distance to the far off mountains. Also, maybe bring them round to the two from corners to suggest you looking deep in the valley in the distance. 

Good work.


----------



## NeilW (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

I like what your trying to achieve, refreshing from the common 'Iwagumi'.  Number 1 and 3 are doing it for me.


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

cheers everyone.undecided on planting yet Paul.can't grow HC to save my life.though seems the obvious choice.so might try Glosso or one of the  Marsilea's and possibly a stem in each front corner.i'll just keep it short.

couple more efforts.quite liking the last one.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Hey Nelson.  Liking the last one too   If you want more photos of Yosemite I was fortunate enough to go there in September.  Got a shed load of photos from all over the valley here 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/casa-steve ... 250412391/


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

cheers steve.


----------



## Jase (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Loving that last layout Neil


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

im liking that last layout a lot too!  nice change from the usual in that youll have all rock at the back rather than some stems or long grass.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

As mentioned on LFKC this morning the last one gets my vote for the valley effect


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

cheers everyone.not touched it today and still liking the last one so think i'm going with it.
just need some plants now.


----------



## chilled84 (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> cheers everyone.not touched it today and still liking the last one so think i'm going with it.
> just need some plants now.




what plants mate?


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> what plants mate?


probably  Glosso.not sure yet.


----------



## chilled84 (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was seeing if i had any you needed i could send, I have glosso, but its early days here.


----------



## JamesM (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Oooh, how'd I miss this?   

Looks great Neil, loving the last one


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

cheers chilli   .appreciate the thought   .



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Oooh, how'd I miss this?
> 
> Looks great Neil, loving the last one


thanks mate.


----------



## Mawgan (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Really like the last one, Admiral.  It has a lovely feeling of depth and of the eye being drawn through from front to back.  Definitely prefer it to the earlier ones - I kept on looking for the HOLLYWOOD sign!   

Looking forward to the planting plan.


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				Mawgan said:
			
		

> Really like the last one, Admiral.


cheers sailor.


----------



## TBRO (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

For me it has to be the second to last scape. I find the "mountains" on the right on the last one a bit uniform. If HC is not an option how about hair grass? My boy shay's was pretty impressive with grass alone. 

Best wishes, T


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> For me it has to be the second to last scape. I find the "mountains" on the right on the last one a bit uniform. If HC is not an option how about hair grass? My boy shay's was pretty impressive with grass alone.
> 
> Best wishes, T


well thanks T.now you've got me thinking again    .
the tank is only 10 inches high so think hairgrass will get too tall.


----------



## Nelson (7 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

ok,after T's comment   ,made some minor changes.

better or worse  :?: .

from this


to this


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

I like it !  That back right corner seems to trail off into the distance now   I think planting might be difficult though, it may ruin the scale of things?  I hope that's not the case


----------



## Nelson (7 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I think planting might be difficult though, it may ruin the scale of things?  I hope that's not the case


yeah,think glosso will be too big.was considering giving HC one last try,again   .
Paulo has just suggested a moss carpet on LFKC  :idea: .


----------



## samc (7 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

looks great. nice to see something different  

i would be also temped by a moss carpet. if not i would put a little in the cracks at the bases of the stones, like the one right in the centre. it should creep up the rock and look really natural  

look foward to the updates.


----------



## andyh (7 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Nelson

That looks cool! 

My vote is for HC, as the scale of the plant would work with the scape.

Otherwise something with fine or delicate leaves would work too.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

What a great little mountainscape!  Full of potential already and the layout looks superb.

I look forward to seeing it planted.  Moss would work well, I think.  Have you seen this? - http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=0&id=132


----------



## Nelson (7 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

cheers again everyone    .
have seen that tank George.just want to do forground plants/plant.thanks though   .
thinking of using Paulo's suggestion of a fissidens carpet.with a little bit in some cracks like Sam said.


----------



## Nelson (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

well i just couldn't help myself.my brain told me fissidens carpet but my itchy fingers told me HC.couldn't wait to sort the fissidens.
now its done not really happy with it   .reckon HC is too big.i realise submersed growth will have smaller leaves but still not sure about it.don't even know why i'm talking about submersed growth since i've never managed to grow it before   .
think it will shortly  be fissidens.see you soon Paulo    .


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Like I said Neil, bring the mesh cut to size and I will fill it with a nice cover of fissidens, then give it a couple of months and you will be amazed how good it looks, plus you only have to trim it once every 6 months!!


----------



## TBRO (9 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Also if you want something a bit taller to go between the rocks I can give you some flame moss?


----------



## Nelson (9 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Also if you want something a bit taller to go between the rocks I can give you some flame moss?


cheers T.
going to stick with the HC until i sort out the fissidens and just have that.


----------



## katroc (14 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Nice tank nelson!


----------



## Nelson (14 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

cheers katroc.
your first post to comment on my tank   .


----------



## Nelson (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

not a lot to say.just a pic from today to show how its going. 

day 1


day 8


----------



## chump54 (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

that i some great growth in 8 days, nice one. I guess the drop checker colour is a clue to the reason   

Chris


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Wow Neil, that's some good growth for 8 days! What are you dosing, pixie dust??   (seriously, what are you dosing?)


----------



## Nelson (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

thanks chris



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Wow Neil, that's some good growth for 8 days! What are you dosing, pixie dust??   (seriously, what are you dosing?)


  .
at the moment E.I.,but will probably get some tpn+.its just that i've spent all my pocket money this month   .

its still early days.plenty of time for it to die yet   .


----------



## JamesM (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Looking very healthy Neil 

[edit] Now don't be afraid to cut it bud, it'll reward you soon after with more compact growth.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Great growth, Neil!  

This is going to look great once it's grown in fully and you can prune the HC to shape nicely.

Nice one!


----------



## Nelson (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Looking very healthy Neil
> 
> [edit] Now don't be afraid to cut it bud, it'll reward you soon after with more compact growth.


thanks James.



> by George Farmer Â» Thu Apr 15, 2010 6:52 pm
> 
> Great growth, Neil!
> 
> ...


thanks George.

as i've never managed to grow it before not really sure when to trim it.it is still only a week.

any tips excepted   .


----------



## sanj (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Thats a stunning scape, really like the way you have place the rocks, certainly a different approach.


----------



## TBRO (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Savage growth for 8 days! well done. I cant help but wonder if a little green would look good amongst the R hand massif ?


----------



## CeeJay (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Hi Neil.

Lovely scape.


			
				nelson said:
			
		

> its still early days.plenty of time for it to die yet   .


Sounds like you're having a chuckle. 
With growth like that, it looks like that stuff just wants to live life to the max  .
Great job in such a short space of time


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> not a lot to say.just a pic from today to show how its going.
> 
> day 1
> 
> ...



Going well Nelson.

What about adding something in between the stones on your right. This would make the layers stand out further more, giving more depth. Fissidins because its a slow burner just poking up in tiny areas. Or some very fine stem like myriphiliam mezianum would work too. Its very fine and very slow growing. I think if you could suggest more depth with a few additions it would improve an already interesting scape.

Cheers.


----------



## Nelson (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Savage growth for 8 days! well done. I cant help but wonder if a little green would look good amongst the R hand massif ?





> by Graeme Edwards Â» Thu Apr 15, 2010 11:21 pm
> What about adding something in between the stones on your right. This would make the layers stand out further more, giving more depth. Fissidins because its a slow burner just poking up in tiny areas. Or some very fine stem like myriphiliam mezianum would work too. Its very fine and very slow growing. I think if you could suggest more depth with a few additions it would improve an already interesting scape.
> 
> Cheers.


sounds like a good idea to put something in between the stones to add more depth.will look into it   .
i have been meaning to add some fissidens since samc suggested it.will trim some from my other tank.

thanks guys



> by CeeJay Â» Thu Apr 15, 2010 10:44 pm
> 
> Hi Neil.
> 
> Lovely scape.


thanks chris   .





			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Thats a stunning scape, really like the way you have place the rocks, certainly a different approach.


thanks sanj   .


----------



## Garuf (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Magnificent, I think some flame moss in the back right and left would give really nice form reminicent of fir trees. Great growth too, you're clearly doing everything right!


----------



## Jase (16 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Magnificent, I think some flame moss in the back right and left would give really nice form reminicent of fir trees. Great growth too, you're clearly doing everything right!



 :text-+1: on the flame moss - easily shapeable to suit the scape  

Your growth for 8 days is incredible   It looks great


----------



## Nelson (16 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Magnificent, I think some flame moss in the back right and left would give really nice form reminicent of fir trees. Great growth too, you're clearly doing everything right!





			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers   .

don't really want to use flame moss.want to try something a bit different.
was only going to use HC and fissidens but will add a stem in the stones,like T and Graeme suggested,as i feel in needs it.


----------



## Nelson (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

have trimmed the HC.not got the stems yet.also suffering hair algae   .


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Neil

Bit of a mess when you trim HC   , plants on the bottom, off cuts on the top, did you scoope the off cuts up with a net   

Regards
Paul


----------



## Nelson (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Neil
> 
> Bit of a mess when you trim HC   , plants on the bottom, off cuts on the top, did you scoope the off cuts up with a net
> 
> ...


yeah,pretty messy.got the net out   .


----------



## Nelson (2 May 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

not really a lot of change.still battling a bit of algae.


----------



## Nelson (28 May 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

I've been having algae problems and did have to temporarily keep some amano shrimp and apple snails in here.
so they have helped a bit    .



the snails have wrecked the HC though  .


----------



## Garuf (28 May 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Nelson, those intakes look great, where are they from? The tank still looks great, I'm sure it'll bounce back fine.


----------



## Nelson (28 May 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Nelson, those intakes look great, where are they from? The tank still looks great, I'm sure it'll bounce back fine.


they're the standard ones that come with the resun cy-20.


----------



## bumcrumb (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

i have that filter on my tank at the min, not a bad little thing is it.


----------



## Nelson (17 Jun 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				bumcrumb said:
			
		

> i have that filter on my tank at the min, not a bad little thing is it.


so far i think its ok   .

have now realised that my algae problems in 1 and 2 is lack of co2.
have now binned both cal aqua fluids.

excuse the dirty glass   .
added 8 blue pearl shrimp last week.don't see them that much but got a pic of one.

without flash,and how it looks to my eyes



and with flash


----------



## bumcrumb (17 Jun 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

how big do they grow?? are they about the same price as cherrys?


----------



## Nelson (17 Jun 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*



			
				bumcrumb said:
			
		

> how big do they grow?? are they about the same price as cherrys?


they're Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue.i think they grow to the same size.
about 3 euros each now.


----------



## Nelson (20 Jul 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

just stripping this down now.
had been neglected and was a mess    .
new scape in a week or so    .


----------



## eternal optimist (20 Jul 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

thats a pity, really liked the scape effort in this one!


----------



## peter1979 (22 Jul 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

Lovely looking tanks, 1 & 2.  This gives me some great idea for a 12x10x10 i have.  The resun filters out pipe, is that a mini spray bar type thing?  

Have you moved form EI to TPN+ yet?  If so how is it going? any difference?
Peter


----------



## Nelson (22 Jul 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

cheers   .

yeah,mini spraybar on the output.
not a great difference on the ferts.just easier,for me, with the TPN+ on such small tanks.


----------



## Nelson (22 Jul 2010)

*Re: nelson's nano 2*

starting to mess around with hardscape with this now.
some teaser pics   .







plants will probably be

Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
Glossostigma elatinoides
fissidens fontanus
riccardia chamedryfolia


----------



## Krishs Bettas (22 Jul 2010)

Love it there is so muuch detail in this scape already and great pictures be the way.


----------



## B7fec (22 Jul 2010)

Hi Mate, Nice to see something different! Loving it! nice bits of detail in the gravels and larger stones! Get it planted!


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Jul 2010)

nice  liking that detail work


----------



## Nelson (23 Jul 2010)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Love it there is so muuch detail in this scape already and great pictures be the way.


cheers krish   .
got lucky with the pics   .


			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hi Mate, Nice to see something different! Loving it! nice bits of detail in the gravels and larger stones! Get it planted!


cheers Ben   .
i'm hoping it'll be more different than you think   .
still waiting for some plants.though put the HC in today.


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> nice  liking that detail work


cheers Stu   .


----------



## Nelson (24 Jul 2010)

just a few boring pics of the setup.











got some plants in there now.still need to get a few more.
i'll get more pics later   .


----------



## eternal optimist (24 Jul 2010)

thats looking neat, i tried to do the same thing but haven't gone to the extent of detailing the path. looking forward to seeing how this one goes, really liked your last scape.


----------



## Nelson (24 Jul 2010)

eternal optimist said:
			
		

> thats looking neat, i tried to do the same thing but haven't gone to the extent of detailing the path. looking forward to seeing how this one goes, really liked your last scape.


cheers   .


----------



## Nelson (24 Jul 2010)

most of the plants are in now.waters still a bit cloudy and just set up the co2.
you'll be able to see where i'm going with it now   .









just need some MU now to fill the gaps.also going to do some fissidens "bushes".


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (24 Jul 2010)

Neil

Certainly can - up the river - cannot wait to see this grow, reminds me of the river Lyn down in North Devon - Lynton & Lynmouth, are putting any fish  :?: if so can I recommend some Mountain Cloud minnows as I would resemble salmon on their run to the spawning grounds.

Regards
paul.


----------



## B7fec (24 Jul 2010)

WOW!! Loving the work mate......I absolutely love it and this sort of look is right up my street. Nice, refreshing scape, got that quality look about it!   You've come up with an original scape design and excited well, the planting adds to the overall depth and the wood adds to the detailing, 1st class and I look forward to seeing it maturing.


----------



## Nelson (25 Jul 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Neil
> 
> Certainly can - up the river - cannot wait to see this grow, reminds me of the river Lyn down in North Devon - Lynton & Lynmouth, are putting any fish  :?: if so can I recommend some Mountain Cloud minnows as I would resemble salmon on their run to the spawning grounds.
> 
> ...


cheers Paul   .
i probably won't put any fish in here.just some shrimp.



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> WOW!! Loving the work mate......I absolutely love it and this sort of look is right up my street. Nice, refreshing scape, got that quality look about it!  You've come up with an original scape design and excited well, the planting adds to the overall depth and the wood adds to the detailing, 1st class and I look forward to seeing it maturing.


cheers Ben   .
the plan is that you will only see some of the wood once the plants grow.
i'm hoping they will look like trunks and branches   .


----------



## B7fec (25 Jul 2010)

Got the just now, your well on the way to achieving the overal design you want, truly wicked!


----------



## Nelson (26 Sep 2010)

its been a while.
well i got some good advice that i didn't have enough of a slope so i started again   .







didn't have HM/MM yet so just planted HC and MU.

12/09/10


also added more HC.

25/09/10


getting/got   brown diatoms now.
also decided to leave the wood out until i've trimmed the stems a couple of times   .


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2010)

Hi Neil
Great work on this scape.
Love the idea of the different grade rocks/gravels.Keep up the good work.
hoggie


----------



## Nelson (26 Sep 2010)

cheers Hoggie   .


----------



## Anonymous (26 Sep 2010)

I have a nice cozy feeling when I watch your tank. 
Good work!

Mike


----------

